
Elon Musk is creating a media credibility rating site to fight fake news - dsr12
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464
======
panarky
Smart people are dumping on this as naïve and impossible [0], while the
mastermind behind many disinformation campaigns loves the idea [1].

It only seems impossible because it's never been done, just like rockets self-
landing on autonomous ocean drones seemed impossible five years ago.

When people hear "crowdsourcing" they think "free-for-all". But it doesn't
have to be that way. With clear rules and strong moderation, it's possible to
build a meritocracy of truth.

I would start by logging the predictions of pundits and publishing their
win/loss ratios.

Next I'd index news stories published 3+ years ago where hindsight gives us
greater certainty what actually happened. That would establish the Bayesian
prior of credibility for each organization and author.

You'll always have trolls and propagandists with "evidence" that the world is
flat but that's what shadow banning is for.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/999400424435314690](https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/999400424435314690)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/status/999370127421378561](https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/status/999370127421378561)

------
dsr12
Vote if you think it's a good idea:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999374720368689153](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999374720368689153)

